

Google is today's avatar of Microsoft, which is yesterday's avatar of IBM?? - ideas101

I just read the extract from the book "The Self-Destructive Habits of Good Companies". The author and well known academic Jagdish Sheth says that he's closely watching a clutch of hugely successful companies such as Google and Cisco and he is convinced that on their way to success, these companies have unintentionally acquired certain bad habits which might lead to their downfall. With success, Google will become arrogant and complacent. Google is today's avatar of Microsoft, which is yesterday's avatar of IBM.<p>"I used to think that competition destroys good companies. Strangely, I found that's not true: companies destroy themselves," says Sheth. "On the way to becoming successful or achieving survival or greatness, companies begin to acquire bad habits." None of these habits, he says, are acquired intentionally but it happens as a side effect of growth.
======
ambition
If you're interested in this sort of thing, check out the Innovator's Dilemma
and the Innovator's Solution.

